# Breakout day...let the season begin



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Got out of work early and it was bass time. Went down to lake erie and it was on...caught alot here are some pics...






























_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Helluva way to start the season 216! Damn I wish there was public water around here that a non pro could consistently pull in creels like that. Erie is the shizzy!

I can't believe the weather has kept me from her all spring, BOO.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Good things come to those who fish!!! Good Work!--Tim..........................................................................


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Pigsticker said:


> Helluva way to start the season 216! Damn I wish there was public water around here that a non pro could consistently pull in creels like that. Erie is the shizzy!
> 
> I can't believe the weather has kept me from her all spring, BOO.


What are you talking about wishing there was public smallie water around cbus?!?!?! You must live in a box


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I_Shock_Em said:


> What are you talking about wishing there was public smallie water around cbus?!?!?! You must live in a box


Oh I know there's smallies around Cbus , I've fished for them for over 40 years here. And it in no way whatsoever even holds a candle to What u can catch from shore on Erie. If u catch one lousy 3lber around here from anywhere but Alum its a rare catch IMO. And being able to CONSISTENTLY catch 3lbers at Alum on almost every trip is a herculean task IMO. U tell me where a non tourney Guy/pro can go from shore around here and catch a mess like 216 did on a CONSISTENT basis. 

OR TRY READING A POST BEFORE U JUST DECIDE TO BASH IT, gheezus. Good morning.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

he does live in a box. box head!



I_Shock_Em said:


> You must live in a box


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Pigsticker said:


> Oh I know there's smallies around Cbus , I've fished for them for over 40 years here. And it in no way whatsoever even holds a candle to What u can catch from shore on Erie. If u catch one lousy 3lber around here from anywhere but Alum its a rare catch IMO. And being able to CONSISTENTLY catch 3lbers at Alum on almost every trip is a herculean task IMO. U tell me where a non tourney Guy/pro can go from shore around here and catch a mess like 216 did on a CONSISTENT basis.
> 
> OR TRY READING A POST BEFORE U JUST DECIDE TO BASH IT, gheezus. Good morning.


I disagree with you completely, there are 100 times better spots than alum to hook up with 3lb + smallies in the cbus area. There is more water than just alum to fish for smallies. I'm not hating AT ALL on 216, (nice job by the way) but I only see one fish in those pictures that might be in the 3-4 lb range. It's a nice mess of fish, just not all 3 lb +. Besides, if Joe Schmo could go and CONSISTANTLY catch numerous 3+ lb smallies every time they go out, it would be called "CATCHING" not "FISHING". I READ THE POST AND WAS NOT BASHING, CALM DOWN!!!! Good Afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

NewbreedFishing said:


> he does live in a box. box head!


and what point are you trying to make?


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Fishin 216 good job on the bass well done dude.. I tried a couple a times in the C town with not much to show.. I dont know if their catching much at 72nd but the days I was in C town it was murk and the waves were 3-5 ft.. Good luck muchacho PS by the way its not box head its meat heah right ARCHHHHIIE!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Its just a beginning to what should be another banner year...i keep getting better....caught this monster on my first ever cast with a dropshot lol









_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice looking fish. I fished edgewater last night and had a little luck as well. Hope to get out tonight because sunday is mother's day.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey 216 that pic with the skyline in the background is a keeper, even if that particular fish wasn't. My bud who's smallies exclusively uses dropshotted 3" gulp minnies about 90% of the time. A great dropshot bait.


----------

